#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Patna btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

NIT Patna Year of Establishment:* 1886.

*NIT Patna Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Patna Mode of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*National Institute of Technology Patna First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Architecture*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
1324
4742

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
5322
6906

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
40209
40209

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
14934
21670

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
21694
40208

Open Rank
All India Candidate
1580
2387

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
39859
39859

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
3265
4420

SC Rank
All India Candidate
7729
11374

ST Rank
All India Candidate
16634
16634

ST PwD
All India Candidate
126836
126836

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
8149
20834

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
123434
123434

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
20983
23158

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
203970
203970

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
81844
92774

SC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
132502
132502

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
104285
172772

Open Rank
All India Candidate
12903
17172

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
19653
23667

SC Rank
All India Candidate
66421
87063

ST Rank
All India Candidate
68654
101100

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
4636
14456

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
160077
160077

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
16472
20085

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
73600
94004

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
132352
209220

Open Rank
All India Candidate
8476
11843

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
149137
149137

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
14232
19627

SC Rank
All India Candidate
55868
82446

ST Rank
All India Candidate
137887
145225

*Electrical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
15125
20510

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
82601
82601

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
21980
23354

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
246060
246060

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
94473
102346

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
182140
189881

Open Rank
All India Candidate
11475
15865

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
17438
20921

SC Rank
All India Candidate
65156
85832

SC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
509520
509520

ST Rank
All India Candidate
103089
106390

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
12148
19315

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
20433
22521

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
185469
185469

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
83385
103726

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
192096
241729

Open Rank
All India Candidate
9473
14401

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
114200
114200

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
16672
21226

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
227299
227299

SC Rank
All India Candidate
76015
87186

ST Rank
All India Candidate
132485
139873

*Information Technology*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
16084
23739

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
24008
27747

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
106868
120337

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
235158
276739

Open Rank
All India Candidate
13957
17243

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
193032
253456

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
19703
25951

SC Rank
All India Candidate
85540
98198

ST Rank
All India Candidate
155505
182339

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
4723
17094

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
74786
74786

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
17221
20749

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
60432
93968

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
94736
171424

Open Rank
All India Candidate
10743
14886

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
15837
21309

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
175713
175713

SC Rank
All India Candidate
62022
79379

ST Rank
All India Candidate
92600
115225




*NIT Patna Branches In Engineering:*


Civil EngineeringComputer Sc. & Engineering.Electrical Engineering.Electronics& Communication Engineering.Information Technology.Mechanical Engineering.

*FEE STRUCTURE IN RUPEES:
*
*Institute Fees*
*Sl No.*
*Description*
*At the Time of Admission*
*Odd Semester*
*Even Semester*
*Payable*

*1stSemester*
*3rd, 5th, 7thSemester*
*2nd, 4th, 6th, 8thSemester*

1
Tuition Fee
35,000
35,000
35,000
Per Semester

2
Registration Fee
500
500
500

3
Examination Fee
500
500
500

4
Student Welfare fund
1000
1000
0
Per Annum

5
Medical Insurance Fee
600
600
0

6
Student Activity
1000
1000
0

7
Development Fee
15,000
0
0
One Time

8
Institute Caution Money (Refundable)
2000
0
0

9
Admission Processing Fee of NIT Patna
500
0
0

10
Identity Card Fee
100
0
0

Total
56,200
₹38,600 (per Semester)
36,000 (per Semester)



*Hostel Fees*
*Sl.no.*
*Particulars*
*Amount*

1.
Hostel Fee per Semester
6000/- per Sem.

2.
Mess Charges for Five Months: Rs. 21005
10500/-

*Caution Money for non-boarder only (for new entrants)*

3.
Hostel Caution Money
500/-

4.
Mess Caution Money (to be deposited before seat allotment)
2000/-


*

PLACEMENTS* *:* 2014

*Placement Statistics*
*Compensation/annum*

_Average_
5.04 lpa

_Maximum_
10 lpa

_Minimum_
3.05 lpa


*Branchwise Placement Statistics*
*Department*
*No. of registered eligible students*
*No. of Offers*

Civil Engineering
53
36

Computer Science & Engineering
52
60

Electrical Engineering
57
28

Electronics & Communication Engineering
70
67

Information Technology
41
37

Mechanical Engineering
67
40



*NIT Patna Campus & Intra Facilities:
*
*Campus:* National Institute of Technology Patna is the 18th National Institute of Technology created by the Ministry of H.R.D. Government of India after rechristening the erstwhile Bihar College of Engineering Patna on 28. 01. 2004. NIT Patna marked its humble beginning in 1886 with the establishment of pleaders survey training school which was subsequently promoted of Bihar College of Engineering Patna in 1924. This made this institute the 6th Oldest Engineering Institute of India. The graduate level curriculum was later elevated to the post graduate level in 1978. The institute is situated on the south bank of holy river Ganges behind Gandhi Ghat, one of the most important and reverential place of Patna. The Gandhi Ghat is associated with the immersion of ashes of father of the Nation Mahatma Gandhi in the river Ganges. The campus has a picturesque river view with historic building presenting a spectacle of architectural delight and natural beauty.

National Institute of Technology Patna has been declared as an Institute of National Importance and has been granted a fully Autonomous Status by MHRD, Government of India. The Institute has also been declared as a Centre of Excellence of impart high level education training , research and development in science, engineering technology and humanities. It is imparting high quality education & values at UG (B.Tech), PG (M.Tech) & Ph .D programmes through its experienced faculty well versed in their respective field of engineering an technology with well equipped laboratories . At present the Institute has seven disciplines viz. Architecture, Civil Engineering, Compute Science & Engg., Electrical Engg., Electronics & Communication Engg., Information Technology and Mechanical Engg., and well established departments of physics, Mathematics and Humanities and Social Science.

National Institute of Technology Patna aims at setting out very high education standards and holds long record of academic excellence. The pedagogical aspects have been formulated to suit not only the needs of the contemporary industrial requirements but also to develop human potential to its fullest extent in a range of professions. Extra curricular activities are planed through games and sports, cultural programmes and NSS activities. Cultural activities provide a platform to know about the culture of various states and regions of the country and opportunity for national integration.

Ever since its rechristening, NIT Patna has been on the fast track of development and has undergone numerous facelifts because of which placement records have witnessed unprecedented growth and is touching new heights as the graph of placement is increasing remarkably.


*Central library:* The Institute maintains a central Library which has over 50,000 books and about 1,100 internationally acclaimed e-journals and works for about 10 hrs per day.The Central Library has a separate e-resource section at the ground floor, a study section at the first floor and a separate section for computer related books at the second floor. 

*NIT Patna Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The institute provides residential facilities to students through three boys hostels and one girls hostel. At present Institute provides 29.37% only hostel facility for boys and girls both. Each hostel provides a central mess facility and 24 hours uninterrupted water and electricity supply.

*NIT PatnaAddress:* National Institute of Technology Patna Ashok Rajpath, Patna-800 005 Bihar. India.





  Similar Threads: IIT Patna btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: NIT Kurukshetra btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Patna btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Patna btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

